# God is Good!



## Blazer202 (Aug 16, 2018)

Even though we can’t understand why, we don’t question God. He does not make mistakes. I will promise you one thing, the Lord God I believe in is not the same as what this crazy individual believes or he would not have mistreated a child.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 16, 2018)

Pizza is good


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Blazer202 said:


> Even though we can’t understand why, we don’t question God. He does not make mistakes. I will promise you one thing, the Lord God I believe in is not the same as what this crazy individual believes or he would not have mistreated a child.


Its very possible he believes in the exact same God you do.
Its all the wacky stuff that man has come up with that causes this type of stuff.
Doctors are the debil etc etc......
When its left up to man determine what a god thinks, wants, would do, wouldn't do etc that opens up a big can of worms.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 17, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Pizza is good


That's not what my doctors keep telling me


----------



## Israel (Aug 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> That's not what my doctors keep telling me



That's what second opinions are for.


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> That's not what my doctors keep telling me





Israel said:


> That's what second opinions are for.


There is a practice known as "doctor shopping"; just keep going to different doctors until you get the answer you want.  Surely there is one somewhere who will recommend pizza.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 22, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> There is a practice known as "doctor shopping"; just keep going to different doctors until you get the answer you want.  Surely there is one somewhere who will recommend pizza.


Nah, I just ignore them. Im not giving up pizza


----------



## ky55 (Aug 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Nah, I just ignore them. Im not giving up pizza



Walt,
my doc likes bourbon, good cigars, medium-rare ribeyes, and he just built a wood-fired brick pizza oven at his house.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 22, 2018)

ky55 said:


> Walt,
> my doc likes bourbon, good cigars, medium-rare ribeyes, and he just built a wood-fired brick pizza oven at his house.


Now theres a man who will die with a smile on his face. Maybe a couple of years earlier but he will be smiling and that's what counts!


----------



## ky55 (Aug 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Now theres a man who will die with a smile on his face. Maybe a couple of years earlier but he will be smiling and that's what counts!



Yeah he’s a super good guy. 
He brought me some bresaola from San Francisco a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 23, 2018)

ky55 said:


> Yeah he’s a super good guy.
> He brought me some bresaola from San Francisco a couple of weeks ago.


Yup I would keep him as my Doc!


----------



## Israel (Aug 23, 2018)

Sometimes the best doctor a man can find is the one who refers him to a better one.


----------

